# E60M5 Torque Curve



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

:eeps:


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

And this is the monster


----------



## Ajax (Feb 1, 2002)

Alex Baumann said:


>


 :bow:


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

I don't see nuffin'


----------



## SONET (Mar 1, 2002)

:yikes: 

If only there were tires that could put that much power to the ground 

--SONET


----------



## Bruce (Dec 24, 2001)

As Cartman says...."Sweet"


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

I see a HP curve too.


----------



## rost12 (Dec 22, 2001)

Um... :eeps: 

You know how I said I don't like 5er's interior that much? I'll live with it.


----------



## swchang (Oct 5, 2003)

rost12 said:


> Um... :eeps:
> 
> You know how I said I don't like 5er's interior that much? I'll live with it.


Never know, they might spruce up the interior of the M...


----------



## rost12 (Dec 22, 2001)

swchang said:


> Never know, they might spruce up the interior of the M...


I think the most we can expect is better trim (hoping for CF) and maybe some leather to cover up that dash? Oh, oh, and a better steering wheel, PLEASE...


----------



## hsmith (Dec 10, 2003)

Unbelievable!!!! I can't wait until the release of the E60 ///M5


----------



## Desertnate (Mar 11, 2002)

For those of us who are metrically impaired, what does that translate to? I see 507 somethings of torque and 340 somethings of HP.


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2004)

Mr. Know-It-All said:


> You're reading that wrong. It's ~507 PS (horsepower) and ~500Nm of torque. The 340 number you're refering to is KilloWatts, which is another measurement for HP and you're just looking at the wrong part of the chart.
> 
> Translates to about 500 HP and 369ft-lbs of torque I think.


 Top left corner:

Max HP- 507 bhp @~7700 RPM
Max torque- 520 Nm (384 lb/ft) @~6100RPM


----------



## Desertnate (Mar 11, 2002)

Mr. Know-It-All said:


> You're reading that wrong. It's ~507 PS (horsepower) and ~500Nm of torque. The 340 number you're refering to is KilloWatts, which is another measurement for HP and you're just looking at the wrong part of the chart.
> 
> Translates to about 500 HP and 369ft-lbs of torque I think.


Ahhh....thanks. I didn't pay any attention to the little scale on the left side of the chart, before.

500 HP, eh? I guess that's not too bad.... :eeps: :yikes:


----------



## ARCHER (Dec 26, 2001)

Any idea what that piece of equipment weighs, Alex?


----------



## rost12 (Dec 22, 2001)

AFAIK, 507 PS = 500 bhp = slightly less than 500 hp, which will equal to about a 100 hp jump on the S62 engine... Torque is not up that much, but 8k rpm redline is sure fun :bigpimp:


----------



## andy_thomas (Oct 7, 2002)

TD said:


> Top left corner:
> 
> Max HP- 507 bhp @~7700 RPM
> Max torque- 520 Nm (384 lb/ft) @~6100RPM


Max torque at 6,100 rpm? Man, this engine is going to be WEAK.


----------



## Jeff_DML (Mar 13, 2002)

Is this a repost? :dunno:

http://www.germancarfans.com/news.cfm/newsid/2040623.001/bmw/1.html


----------

